# Are you homophobic?



## Full Race Replay (Jan 4, 2021)

Based on the work of psychologists Wright, Adams, and Bernat, the Homophobia Scale measures homophobia across three factors. The test is widely cited in the empirical literature and is considered one of the most valid instruments for measuring homophobia.

To what degree are you homophobic? For each of the following statements, indicate how strongly it applies to you below.

I hate gay people.
Thank you for participating in our survey.

The Homophobia Test is a widely-used instrument to measure this psychological construct. The inclusion of factors such as behavioral aggression and avoidance, in addition to attitudes and beliefs, differentiate the Homophobia Test from similar instruments. Free online tests such as this are simply first glances at the psychological concept being measured and cannot provide completely accurate assessments of your personality or psychological state.

As the publishers of this free online homophobia test, which allows you to discover your personal levels of homophobia and potential psychological outcomes on the scales of negative affect, behavioral, and cognitive negativism, we have strived to make the test as reliable, valid, accurate, and comprehensive as possible. While other homophobia measures have been criticized for not examining the full range of this construct, this homophobia test assesses scores on three distinct, associated scales. Like other online psychological tests such as our DSM Test, Psychopathy Test, Dark Triad Test, and Dark Core Test, as well as professional measures, our free online test is subjected to statistical controls and validation in order to make the results dependable and precise.

The authors of this free online test are certified in the use of numerous psychological tests and have worked professionally with psychometrics, typology, and personality testing. Prior to using our free homophobia test, please note that while some of the results provided may be compatible with the results of other tests and training materials, this test should not be confused with official trademarked tests. The results of our free online homophobia test are provided "as-is” and should not be interpreted as the equivalent of professional advice.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm not homophobic. I _love_ lesbian porn.


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Jan 4, 2021)

homo? gay? wha-?

oh, you mean faggots?

of course I hate faggots, everyone should hate faggots.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Jan 4, 2021)

Full Race Replay said:


> Based on the work of psychologists Wright, Adams, and Bernat, the Homophobia Scale measures homophobia across three factors. The test is widely cited in the empirical literature and is considered one of the most valid instruments for measuring homophobia.
> 
> To what degree are you homophobic? For each of the following statements, indicate how strongly it applies to you below.
> 
> ...


I'm gay and hate faggots, so yeah.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Jan 4, 2021)

No.

Faggots are afraid of ME.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jan 4, 2021)

Hate faggots, dike bitches are even worse. Love me some gay people, Flintstones style.


----------



## Pickle Dick (Jan 4, 2021)

No, homophobia is gay


----------



## draggs (Jan 4, 2021)

Faggots are so obnoxious always making revving noises like autistic... faggots

Dudes who like dick and women who like pussy what who cares


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Jan 4, 2021)

Homosexuality is a sin and disgusts me. But I do not believe it should be illegal. I would be happy if society didn't approve of it and it wasn't around but that's not reality. People can be gay, I just won't approve of their pride parades or whatever fanfare they have.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jan 12, 2021)

Gay men are the best. Lesbians are nice too.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Jan 12, 2021)

Hell yes


----------



## IReallyDoGlow (Jan 12, 2021)

I hate gay people.

I guarantee 99% of the faggots here are secretly into traps and other faggots though.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 13, 2021)

I keep finding naked homosexuals in my bed and no matter how hard I rape them, they never seem to figure out that they aren’t welcome.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 15, 2021)

No. I'm homophilic.


----------



## Cheese-Loving Citizen (Jan 15, 2021)

Faggots should get out of my sight or else I'll get rid of theirs.


----------



## graveyard.gutz (Feb 24, 2021)

Pickle Dick said:


> No, homophobia is gay


no no because you get it


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm not homophobic unless they are to my 6 o' clock. I just hate trannies and am not fond of faggots.


----------



## graveyard.gutz (Feb 24, 2021)

HeirenPlaya said:


> I'm not homophobic unless they are to my 6 o' clock. I just hate trannies and am not fond of faggots.


tranny here. 
I just wanted to say
I find this funny for absolutely no reason


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Feb 24, 2021)

graveyard.gutz said:


> tranny here.
> I just wanted to say
> I find this funny for absolutely no reason


How's your relationship with your father?


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm homophonic, it sounds similiar but it means something totally different


----------



## Full Race Replay (Jan 4, 2021)

Based on the work of psychologists Wright, Adams, and Bernat, the Homophobia Scale measures homophobia across three factors. The test is widely cited in the empirical literature and is considered one of the most valid instruments for measuring homophobia.

To what degree are you homophobic? For each of the following statements, indicate how strongly it applies to you below.

I hate gay people.
Thank you for participating in our survey.

The Homophobia Test is a widely-used instrument to measure this psychological construct. The inclusion of factors such as behavioral aggression and avoidance, in addition to attitudes and beliefs, differentiate the Homophobia Test from similar instruments. Free online tests such as this are simply first glances at the psychological concept being measured and cannot provide completely accurate assessments of your personality or psychological state.

As the publishers of this free online homophobia test, which allows you to discover your personal levels of homophobia and potential psychological outcomes on the scales of negative affect, behavioral, and cognitive negativism, we have strived to make the test as reliable, valid, accurate, and comprehensive as possible. While other homophobia measures have been criticized for not examining the full range of this construct, this homophobia test assesses scores on three distinct, associated scales. Like other online psychological tests such as our DSM Test, Psychopathy Test, Dark Triad Test, and Dark Core Test, as well as professional measures, our free online test is subjected to statistical controls and validation in order to make the results dependable and precise.

The authors of this free online test are certified in the use of numerous psychological tests and have worked professionally with psychometrics, typology, and personality testing. Prior to using our free homophobia test, please note that while some of the results provided may be compatible with the results of other tests and training materials, this test should not be confused with official trademarked tests. The results of our free online homophobia test are provided "as-is” and should not be interpreted as the equivalent of professional advice.


----------



## graveyard.gutz (Feb 24, 2021)

HeirenPlaya said:


> How's your relationship with your father?


It's actually really good, thank you



HeirenPlaya said:


> How's your relationship with your father?


I don't even know if I replied to this earlier or not but it's wonderful, thank you for asking
edit; I did I'm just a dumbass


----------



## Erika Furudo (Feb 25, 2021)

graveyard.gutz said:


> tranny here.
> I just wanted to say
> I find this funny for absolutely no reason


Since you're saying you're saying you're a tranny and I'm guessing you're not a thin skinned person given you're on this site, I am going to ask you bluntly and in good faith. Why are you trans?

Because to me it's not dumb, it's totally fucking illogical. 

I'm a guy, why? Because I was born with a dick therefore I am a guy, it is entirely biological. So how the hell can anyone claim to be a women if they aren't born one? Because you, and I have only ever lived one life and this is it. We don't have anything to compare it to (unless you want to argue BS about reincarnation/past lives), so the only way a MtF or FtM could say they think they are trans is if they create some poor image in their head about what that gender is, and then identify with that steryotype. 

How would a woman who likes to tinker with cars be viewed, is she not a woman, not a "real" woman, 77% woman or just a woman who likes cars? Lots of trannies seem to take the societal approach, women dress like X, women like X, etc. But aside from the fact masculine/feminine traits vary based on culture (In the middle east apparently roses are a masculine perfume note, in the west it's viewed as being for women)m if we apply that idea women are women based on how they act/express themselves, then wouldn't that invalidate women who don't conform to steryotypical behavior? Because to me a tomboy who likes engineering is just as much of a woman as the girl in the pink dress who wants to be a nurse or something. 

I guess you could view my initial question as simply: If you are trans and overlook biology, what exactly makes the other gender any different outside of steryotypes? Because many men will have some effeminate traits/interests, while some women have masculine traits/interests. By removing the biological element, you effectively pigeon hole people imo, girls can't do X as it's now a boys things, and vice versa. You could argue X is gender neutral, but then what are you basing your idea of women/men off, if it's not how they act?


----------



## Vingle (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm gay and hate most gays. Not because of actual homophobia, but because most gays are tards. Which gays still mean is homophobia. As if their sexuality is the reason for their shitty personality.


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 11, 2021)

yes


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 12, 2021)

I have nothing against gay people, but I can’t stand faggots. Same way as I have nothing against black people but I can’t stand niggers. It’s in the attitude and how you present yourself.


----------



## Luminous47 (Jun 12, 2021)

No. I am not homophobic, I really don't feel dislike towards someone unless if they disrespect me, that applies to every person.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Jun 12, 2021)

Yeah, I genuinely hope they get help for their illness.


----------

